# What is the dumbest thing you like to spend money on?



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2015)

Does not have to be tech related


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 29, 2015)

Selfie stick.


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2015)

On a supercar *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/85.png


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 29, 2015)

ATM Fees From Bank


----------



## $hadow (Mar 29, 2015)

Perfumes and Deodorants. On a average 5k every 3 or 4 months.


----------



## R2K (Mar 29, 2015)

Gadgets.


----------



## ratul (Mar 29, 2015)

Food and drinks, atleast 10k every month.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2015)

Im a sucker for exclusives in mobile MMOs, preferably beta exclusives

this is a useless pet with no stat bonus in Star Legends
*i.imgur.com/PVfsxgR.png

this is the founding fathers lava dragon mount in World of Midgard
*i.imgur.com/yFasJd8.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Mar 29, 2015)

I am a sucker when it comes to spending money. I only spend on something I truly believe I need it. And I buy stuff only if they exceed VFM and that too on deals. Recent examples include buying Moto X only after 2nd gen came down, and the price dropped to 66% of original price.

I wouldn't say spending money on poster of Back to the Future was a dumbest thing I paid for, but definitely the closest I came to spending money which probably wasn't really necessary.

Though in an alternate universe, I would have spend a lot on old arcade game, probably an old arcade video game machine right in my room, and a collection of superheroes toys and every science fiction books that I can ever find.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 29, 2015)

Full collection of House MD blu ray.

I probably would not rewatch it. It'll probably lie in my bookshelf untouched, unopened. At least 95% people who would look at it won't even know what it is.
From all aspects it'll be unwise buy

But I've this in indomitable urge to have the full collection with me. If I ever have such money to spend, I'm sure gonna do it


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 29, 2015)

I think the topic is of something that you already do and not wish to do.

For me it has to be packaged food. I buy so many new appearances on super market shelves but half the time either don't like it or just never get around to eat it.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 29, 2015)

Getting a cheap Android wear, I hate myself for buying it, yet I am buying it.

Cigarette for non-tech stuffs


----------



## Rick_Dawkins (Mar 30, 2015)

Not sure if it's dumb or not, but I spend quite a lot of money on books; in fact, entire series of books which I have already read, just to stock them up in my bookshelf at home. I like the feeling of having a library of sorts to myself, even if it means I might not read the same books again. Weird, eh?


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thread title  : More like...  What would be the most dumb ( impressionistic/relative )  thing I would buy if i had the money for it. 

iphone 6+ of course. What else


----------



## Gollum (Mar 30, 2015)

Dumbest thing that I have ever bought?

1:
Ipod Classic: damn thing can't even delete songs that it contains. stupid crap!!!

no folder view - wtf!!!

itunes su-ck balls

2: Destiny PS4 game
cannot play without internet - wtf bi-tch I am trying to play single player facepalm


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2015)

Then I am lucky that I didn't buy destiny


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2015)

Though I won't spend even a rupee on this, still worth a share. 

*starecat.com/content/wp-content/uploads/10k-apple-watch-is-the-most-technologically-advanced-way-to-let-strangers-know-whos-bad-with-money.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Mar 31, 2015)

at least physical books are dumb. Take up too much space. Keep getting those as well. 

*i.imgur.com/fULpfgP.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 31, 2015)

Flagship Phones. Before LG G2 and now iP6+


----------



## $hadow (Mar 31, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Flagship Phones. Before LG G2 and now iP6+



If you can buy it you should buy it.


----------



## Alok (Mar 31, 2015)

CS GO crate key.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 31, 2015)

This month I spent atleast 8K+ on Uber cabs for commute.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 31, 2015)

chips....


----------



## R2K (Mar 31, 2015)

RCuber said:


> This month I spent atleast 8K+ on Uber cabs for commute.



you should probably buy a car if you have 8k+ to spend on cabs alone.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 31, 2015)

R2K said:


> you should probably buy a car if you have 8k+ to spend on cabs alone.


I have a car and a bike. I am not driving/riding them after I got into an accident and broke both of my arms  today marks my one year anniversary of my bike  June 4 will be my anniversary for breaking my arms


----------



## AshurainX (Apr 12, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> chips....



I could fill my steam wallet with $$$ if i stop my lays supply.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 12, 2015)

Parking


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2015)

Dumbest thing you can spend money on is definitely pornography..


Spoiler



dat stuff is free nigga


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 13, 2015)

CSGO skins and esports betting 
win win win win lose all 
start again 
win win win win lose everything
and the cycle goes on


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 13, 2015)

Buying products internationally without proper research and then finding out that there is no warranty beyond one month of purchase.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 13, 2015)

esports betting? what scene  is that?


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 13, 2015)

Buying a ceramic rado jubile watch for 90k without insurance.
They crack easily like chinaware.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2015)

Anorion said:


> esports betting? what scene  is that?



Vulcun(dot)com


----------



## Anorion (Apr 13, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Buying a ceramic rado jubile watch for 90k without insurance.
> They crack easily like chinaware.



whaat aren't they supposed to be scratch-resistant, hardy and durable...


----------



## lywyre (Apr 13, 2015)

Right now I want money to spend on a Moto Turbo. But it is not a dumb thing? Then, iPhone 6 128GB


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 13, 2015)

Anorion said:


> whaat aren't they supposed to be scratch-resistant, hardy and durable...



They are scratch resistant and the word durable is mentioned because of that. But, they are extremely brittle. And aren't able to withstand a fall from 11-12 inches max. It's something they don't mention on there site. 
And before you think otherwise. I know these facts because I have one that developed a crack on the bezel.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 13, 2015)

Whey protein. I don't think its dumb and a waste but my parents do and they pay for it so technically it counts  Almost 6k for 1.5/2 months.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 13, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Dumbest thing you can spend money on is definitely pornography..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



dafuq, you should support the dev.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2015)

dev ? lol wut ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 13, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> dafuq, you should support the dev.





Spoiler



You can maybe help them in the next production


----------



## RCuber (Apr 13, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> dafuq, you should support the dev.



err.. producers


----------



## Anorion (Apr 13, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> They are scratch resistant and the word durable is mentioned because of that. But, they are extremely brittle. And aren't able to withstand a fall from 11-12 inches max. It's something they don't mention on there site.
> And before you think otherwise. I know these facts because I have one that developed a crack on the bezel.



ow ok, that's harsh. was not doubting, was just surprised.


----------

